# Safer Surf



## morph-x (2. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich habe gestern von dem Anbieter SAFER-SURF erfahren und spiele mit dem Gedanken mich dort anzumelden. Habe mich schon selbst im Netz schlau gemacht und Testberichte der Chip und Computer-Bild gelesen. Wollte einfach mal wissen ob er hält was er verspricht und ob evtl. schon jemand von euch dort angemeldet ist!? Und ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter gemacht habt!? 
Wäre schön wenn ich ein paar gute Ratschläge bekommen würde!
Danke...

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (3. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie was von diesem Anbieter gehört.
 :-(


----------



## KristophS (3. Juli 2004)

http://www.emuleforum.net/archive/topic/69396-1.html
Hier wird das Thema schön kontrovers diskutiert und von allen Seiten geholfen.
Einfach mal nach Safer Surf googlen ,dann findet man einiges.


----------



## danube (3. Juli 2004)

Davon halte ich nichts. Virenschutz kann jeder selbst realisieren. Spamschutz genauso. Dass die auch mit nem richterlichen Beschluss die Daten nicht rausrücken kann ich auch nicht so ganz glauben.

Wenn du anonym surfen willst benutze einfach einen Proxy, zb http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/

Das ist kostenlos und du kannst sicher sein dass deine Daten nicht rausgerückt werden.


----------



## morph-x (5. Juli 2004)

*Danke*

Hallöchen,
erstmal danke für die Tips. Habe mir das mal im Emuleforum durchgelesen, bin ich aber auch nicht recht schlau draus geworden!?
Und mit den Proxis.....na da habe ich mal null Ahnung von! Aber ich würde doch schon gerne wissen das ich mich sicher im Netz bewege. Vor allem in Tauschbörsen...


MfG
Marcel


----------



## Klon (5. Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=5946595&forum_id=7305

Einfach mal den Thread lesen.

Und:
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/15725/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/16792/1.html


----------



## danube (5. Juli 2004)

So ein Schrott:

"Hier wohnen Sie

Munich  Bayern"

Ich wohn in Berlin


----------



## morph-x (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich bin sprachlos,
nachdem ich mich in den vergangenen Stunden mal intensiv mit dem Thema befasst habe...bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen das mal nichts aber mal garnichts im Netz sicher ist...ich habe mir nen einfachen Trojaner besorgt, die Infizierte Datei schön getarnt und mal aus spass verschickt und schwups keine 5 min später hatte ich vollen Zugriff auf den Rechner des anderen, wenn ich wollte hätte ich mir seine Passwörter nehmen können und und und! Und das schreckliche ist er hatte die selben Anti-Virenprogramme...Firewall etc. wie ich!(keine Sorge habe denTrojaner bei ihm auf der Festplatte wieder gelöscht...heul..konnte ich ja!)
Und Leute glaubt mir bis vor ein paar Stunden hatte ich mal gar keinen plan davon Ich bin wirklich ein Laie was Computer betrifft!
Und das bringt mich zu dem Fazit das ich mir morgen erstmal nen zweiten Rechner zulege, einen Privat und der andere zum surfen...
Mfg
Marcel


----------



## Klon (5. Juli 2004)

Na, dann lehn dich erst mal zurück, steck dir eine Zigi an und genehmige dir ein kaltes Pils. Jeder kommt einmal zu der Erkenntnis das es 100% Sicherheit nicht gibt 

Aber unabhängig davon, SaferSurf kannst du dir auch getrost sparen, durch das komplet hinfällige Sicherheitsgefühl wird es dann nur noch gefährlicher.


----------

